# Utica College Blank



## keithbyrd (Nov 11, 2019)

Folks - I need a Sierra style blank with Utica College Colors customer said use Pantone colors 289, 166, 429.   Any one out there able to help out?
Thanks!


----------



## JUICEDSS (Nov 12, 2019)

keithbyrd said:


> Folks - I need a Sierra style blank with Utica College Colors customer said use Pantone colors 289, 166, 429.   Any one out there able to help out?
> Thanks!


I just did a quick design but I could make you a tube in cast blank like this for a Sierra.


----------



## keithbyrd (Nov 12, 2019)

That looks really good!  Unfortunately The customer wants only the colors swirled in a blank rather than a design - but let me ask him to m BBC as he sure!


----------



## JUICEDSS (Nov 12, 2019)

if you want just the colors, check https://nvwoodwerks.com/


----------

